# Rpm



## tonylumps (Apr 3, 2018)

I just converted a Yamaha YG6600D to Propane .The install went great and the generator starts on 2 pulls.But this Generator calls for 3600 RPM and the lowest i could get without stall is 3750 and under load around 3700.What would be the + or - RPM and still be OK with it.Thanks Tony


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Did the generator run properly at 3600 RPM prior to the propane conversion? What was the no load/full load RPM variation prior to the conversion? You should expect similar performance after the conversion.

How are you measuring RPM? How are you adjusting the RPM?


----------



## tonylumps (Apr 3, 2018)

I put on a 20.00 Hr. and Tach meter that you wrap around the Spark wire.But do not trust it .So ordered a Stens.I never did check it with Gas.But I could put gas in it without any modification.It is a kit from US carbaration.I think I will do that today.Thanks for the response let you know how it Goes.


----------



## tonylumps (Apr 3, 2018)

Just checked RPM with gas and it is the same rpm So maybe it is the Tack I will check it this weekend.The tach will not be here until Fri. Adjusting the RPM with Propane is by the Garretson Diafram I mounted on the Gen.They call it a fuel controller.


----------

